# My experience with Unigen Life Sciences Prop and Lixus Tren A



## dasilva02 (Feb 16, 2012)

The world of underground steroids is a very mysterious one. You spend a lot of time meticulously planning a cycle... There's the cycle length, dosage, front loading, ester choices, compound choices... Not even getting into the world of PCT, dieting and training strategies. You have a lot at stake, your money, your time, your progress and most importantly your health. The excitement and anxiety is a heavy load on ones mind.

After you have everything figured out there's one thing left to do... Choose your lab. You decide to research the labs for reviews. Quickly you learn the underground community is not one to trust easily as it is OVERFLOWING with BIASED reviews from competing labs and INEXPERIENCED steroid users. Fake lab reports, fake bad reviews, fake glorification...

So here I am. I decided to test things out for myself... I got Unigen Life Sciences Test Prop and Lixus Tren Ace. I want to contribute some quality information to the underground community. A lot of people claim it's a no brainer that Unigen is a legit lab from Thailand. Using google translation, I visited the Thai FDA site and researched their so called registered products. Nothing popped up.

I believe that Unigen Life Sciences is actually underground. I could very well be wrong but if you disagree I would love to see proof. It is true that they are registered with MIMS but I do not see anything registered with the FDA.

After reading various reports of both labs being underdosed I decided to run high dosages of both products for a few days. It has been 4 days and I have been on 150mg Prop and 50mg Tren -Everyday for four days. I can say without doubt that both compounds are working beautifully. The test has my sex drive on overload. My wife has noticed a difference without a doubt, she says my erections are so solid that it hurts her. LOL. Aside from that I am vascular like never before and I am suffering from obvious insomnia.

I am now going to drop my dosage to responsible 75mg Test & 50 mg Tren /day. I hope this helps out some of you guys planning out your cycles. I will post updates as my cycle progresses. Thanks!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I have online access to the singapore/HK/thai mims. Unigen are THAI FDA REGISTERED... not US FDA. They are manufactured in India, not thailand.

They are not a UGL.


----------



## dasilva02 (Feb 16, 2012)

I looked on the Thai-FDA site already...

I don't see them here

http://www.fda.moph.go.th/fda-net/html/product/drug/fda_drug/gmpenglish.htm

Or here

http://fdaolap.fda.moph.go.th/logistics/drgdrug/Dserch.asp

I searched for the specific registered trade names of the compounds

and my search returned no results

I am not saying you are wrong... I just don't know how to find it.


----------



## dasilva02 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ausbuilt, You are right man!!

Sorry for being ignorant... I had searched the Thai-FDA site but it didn't return as Unigen Life Sciences

I had carefully searched for the specific registered product name

http://fdaolap.fda.moph.go.th/logistics/drgdrug/Dserch.asp

????????????? that first radio button translates to "trade name"

a query of "test-comp 250" returns as SAMARTH PHARMA PRIVATE LIMITED

nandro-250 returns as SAMARTH PHARMA PRIVATE LIMITED

depo-test 250 returns as SAMARTH PHARMA PRIVATE LIMITED

the page details translate to:

Trade name (Thai) -.

Trade name (English) STANZTAB 10.

Form of the drug.

All drugs.

Format.

TABLETS COMPRESSED TABLET.

Types of drug use.

The type of legal prescription drugs, dangerous drugs.

Indicated no details.

Key components of the unit.

Subject matter.

Volume / unit.

STANOZOLOL 10.00 MG.

A licensee. The jet unit Life Science Limited.

Name of the University of Life Science Project Forum.

At 444 m - C - Ratchadapisek Road, Huay Kwang, Bangkok 10310 Outer Rd.

Foreign manufacturers SAMARTH PHARMA PVT LTD.

- City.

In Anguilla, GBR.

No. 1C 137/2551.

I guess that "A licensee. The jet unit Life Science Limited" is a faux translation of unigen life sciences...


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I like unigen they are a great product and have used on and off for over 2 years and never had a problem, high sex drive is from the prop, as for lixus I am not a fan, so can't comment, I waiting on unigen arriving for there test depot and deca.


----------

